# Healthcare costs



## Clive P Barker (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi all

I have recently suffered 2 broken legs which required emergency services. I am now being told that I will have to pay for the full cost of the treatment which I cannot afford.

I retired to Crete from the UK 4 years ago and it appears from my research that I am not covered by the NHS or the Greek health system. I am 55 years old.

Can anyone please help?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Clive P Barker said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recently suffered 2 broken legs which required emergency services. I am now being told that I will have to pay for the full cost of the treatment which I cannot afford.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm
Well, when you move to another EU country you need to register on their health system with an E106 document from DWP Newcastle. But unless you work it will only be temporary (up to 2 years) and then unless you are of retirement age your only possibility is private health cover. Once you reach retirement age then you should have full health cover.

Unfortunately from what you have told us, the Greek authorities are right, although I'm suprised they wouldn't cover you for emergency treatment under your overseas emergency medical card.


----------



## Clive P Barker (Nov 3, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hmmmm
> Well, when you move to another EU country you need to register on their health system with an E106 document from DWP Newcastle. But unless you work it will only be temporary (up to 2 years) and then unless you are of retirement age your only possibility is private health cover. Once you reach retirement age then you should have full health cover.
> 
> Unfortunately from what you have told us, the Greek authorities are right, although I'm suprised they wouldn't cover you for emergency treatment under your overseas emergency medical card.


Thanks for your reply, its confirms my thoughts. I have a meeting on 6th Nov with the hospital, if I learn anything I will post it for other members.


----------

